# ●●The Oklahoma Thread●● (Go OU!)



## countyroad1330 (Jul 20, 2008)

We are located in south central Oklahoma.  We've got Black Angus, but I'm not sure I'd call it a backyard operation.


----------



## goatsandmore (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey country..
I am from the east side near Ft Smith, we have Goats, chickens and other things..
Come on out Okies where ever you are 


Don


----------



## Slightly Cracked (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I finally made it!
 We have a small backyard herd of........
 Cows,
 Goats,
 Chickens (ok not really small on those)
 Rabbits,
 Ducks,
 Giuneas,
 Dogs,
 And horses......

 Neecy


----------



## hooligan (Jan 5, 2010)

I am on the border of OK/AR, Ft. Smith, AR


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## poultryand bees (Feb 7, 2010)

I am in OKC and have a lot of poultry (I post frequently on BYC), llamas, and a lot of rabbits, which I raise for pets and meat.  I raise the Flemish Giants for pet homes and the mutt, NZ, Californias for meat.  :bun


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm from 45 miles S of Tulsa. We have 18 purebred Scottish Highlands


----------



## Stinky Puddle Ranch (May 5, 2010)

We are in Newalla, Oklahoma. 
We have a plethora of animals... chickens, turkeys, goats, sheep/lamb, ducks, cattle, miniature donkeys and a potbellied pig. "OH MY!".


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 6, 2010)

We're in beautiful downtown Pierce, Oklahoma, between Checotah, OK and Henryetta, OK.  

We are devoting ourselves to:

2 Tennessee Walkers, currently being used as yard ornaments.  They graze in the front yard.  Well, front 10 acres.

60 chickens.

4 dogs, one of which is a "rescue"  The other 3 are Brittany bird dogs.

6 goats

I look out my front door at Tiger Mountain, home to bears, mountain lions, polecats, lots of rattlesnakes.

It's great to be an Okie, even one imported from Florida.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Elwood Lightfoot (Jul 22, 2010)

I just signed up taking a quick break from BYC  to check out this site I have chickens and Rabbits and want a few other things to live with around here and am in the market for goats just now I want to aquire about 10 or 12 to help with the clearing of underbrush  Give me a hollar if you can help me out or know someone who can Thanks

We gotta liven it up a bit  around here  I think the last post was 2 months ago  LOL


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 22, 2010)

My home is Claremore, OK. The place where I live is Fayetteville, AR.


----------



## Elwood Lightfoot (Jul 23, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> We're in beautiful downtown Pierce, Oklahoma, between Checotah, OK and Henryetta, OK.
> 
> We are devoting ourselves to:
> 
> ...


 Maybe we can get some more Okies to get on board here LOL


----------



## Amber (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi everybody! If anyone is on the Oklahoma thread of BYC, I am freezefamilyfarms there. I just decided to join BYH today so I could research goats more and start looking for a couple. Such a small group of okies on this board, let's make it grow!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm from Oklahoma, too!  
Hooray!
Teeny tine start up goat herd and a couple chickens!  :bun


----------



## lirette (Feb 16, 2011)

I am here too!! I am actually right next door to DonnaBelle.  Met my own neighbor here.  Small world.  I am between Checotah and Henryetta 2 miles off I-40.  I have Nubians, pigs, angus, and horses. With Nubians being my passion and pigs, my daughters.
Glad to know there are fellow BackYard Herdsmen near.


----------



## What Have You Herd (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow!  I recognize a lot of Okies on this thread from BYC.  I'm getting my goats at the end of July, or as soon as the front pasture has new fencing.  I'll have two purebred La Mancha does and one Alpine X La Mancha doe.  I don't think I will keep a buck, but that might change.  I'd prefer to borrow a buck when I need to breed my does and then take him back to his owner.  I'm not sure I can learn to like a big, stinky, stinky, stinky, stinky boy goat enough to keep him all the time.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have migrated over here from the BYC. I live in Seminole.   Im trying to get into breeding rabbits to butcher. Anyone have any for sale??


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

I live in Oklahoma and I raise ducks secretly. I'm really more of a horse or goat girl though. P) you can talk about weather, the herd diseases in our area, your daily rituals, ANYTHING. Enjoy yourselves. All byh rules apply.
_●Okie Members●_
● DuckLover2399 
●DonnaBelle
● OkieAmazon
_●Non Okie Members_
●HorsecrazychIckloveinngkid

(Pm the form below if ya want to join)
BYH username ~ 
Color that you want your name ~ 
(don't know the color you want? Look here for ideas)


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 6, 2011)

All us Okies are feeling frisky today, as are the goats, chickens and bird dogs since it is 72 degrees here today!!  

We have had the hottest, dryest, longest summer on record this year.  

My water bill was $168.00 from watering the chickens and the dogs.  Didn't lose any dogs or chickens, thank god, so I guess it was worth the $.

We are thinking about the rest of this country and the floods, fires, tornados, hurricanes, earthquakes, and general mayhem that we've experienced.

Go OU, and hooray for the Sooners!!!!!

DonnaBelle

(P.S. Make mine OU red)


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> All us Okies are feeling frisky today, as are the goats, chickens and bird dogs since it is 72 degrees here today!!
> 
> We have had the hottest, dryest, longest summer on record this year.
> 
> ...


(lol ok)

Wow that's alot o water! My little brother and I were very hyper today as it feels like winter kinda I'm like freezeing my toes off lol!(does the color look good or do you want me to make it lighter?)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Sep 6, 2011)

OU rocks! AR sucks, i wish i lived in OK. All of my family are OU fans!


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> OU rocks! AR sucks, i wish i lived in OK. All of my family are OU fans!


Lol! Horsie I love you your so awesome shall I add you?


----------



## Okie Amazon (Sep 6, 2011)

When my niece started college at OU, my sister put in a bid for season tickets. My niece has now been OUT of school and teaching for almost 3 years, and they just notified my sis that her tickets are now available!  Sooo, my husband and I will get to go whenver they can't make it (they live in Texas).   


In other Okie news, was yesterday not the most gorgeous day evah!?


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

Okie Amazon said:
			
		

> When my niece started college at OU, my sister put in a bid for season tickets. My niece has now been OUT of school and teaching for almost 3 years, and they just notified my sis that her tickets are now available!  Sooo, my husband and I will get to go whenver they can't make it (they live in Texas).
> 
> 
> In other Okie news, was yesterday not the most gorgeous day evah!?


Yes perfect weather! Awesome free tickets *huffs* lucky (do you want a darker pink?)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Sep 6, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Did you know that MH sent me a rant all about you once?


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure do! She always does stuff like that. She is being very rude lately. What color shall you be?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Sep 6, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This?


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 6, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks awesome!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Sep 6, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 7, 2011)

My color is perfect, thanks so much.

Go OU!!  

DonnaBelle


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 7, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> My color is perfect, thanks so much.
> 
> Go OU!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


Welcome! I really like it! Oh by the way go OU!


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 9, 2011)

Welll today was a fun day!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 9, 2011)

OK Duck Lover, how so??

DonnaBelle


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got to go swimming with my ducks


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, for sure we'd like a picture of you with your ducks.

I bet the ducks swim better than you do.

donnabelle


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 12, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Well, for sure we'd like a picture of you with your ducks.
> 
> I bet the ducks swim better than you do.
> 
> donnabelle


  They so do not!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 12, 2011)

OK now Duck Lover, when are you going to get some goaties?

Or pigs, chickens, etc.?

DonnaBelle


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gonna get a goat in January.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 14, 2011)

OK, but don't get just one goat.  You need at least two.  Preferably 2 little does who can be a "herd" together.  Goats are very much herd animals.  It's cruel to raise just one by itsself.

Then if you decide to breed them, you can: AI, or bring a buck over for a "date".

Just saying.......

DonnaBelle


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Sep 15, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> OK now Duck Lover, when are you going to get some goaties?
> 
> Or pigs, chickens, etc.?
> 
> DonnaBelle


Shhh I'm not even supposed to have ducks


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Oct 22, 2011)

You guys let the thread die


----------



## Okie Amazon (Oct 27, 2011)

It's not dead, it's a Halloween zombie!


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Nov 12, 2011)

Okie Amazon said:
			
		

> It's not dead, it's a Halloween zombie!


NOOOO!   

Did you guys feel that earthquake?!


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Nov 14, 2011)

:bun  Boy do I love boys. They are so sweet.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

YEY, I FOUND SOME OKIES! I LIVE JUST SOUTH OF NORMAN. YES I AM AN OU FAN. I AM ALSO AN OSU FAN. I AM AN ALUMNI FROM BOTH, WHAT CAN I SAY? WE JUST MOVED TO A HOUSE WITH 2 ACRES. NOW WE HAVE 5 DUCKS, 3 GUINEAS (FOWL) AND A DOE & BUCK LIONHEAD RABBITS WITH 7 NEW BABY BUNNIES.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

YES!!! My people! Lol. I mite have been born in sac CA, but I was bred to be an okie  Moved here when I was 6-7.

Anyways my hubby to be & I have 11-15 acres, his dad just gave us and already fenced plot on his very lage acrage. Most of it is thick with tember so it's hard to tell. What is even cooler is we can run stock where he keeps he calves when weaned, and there is 2 other 5-10 acer lots that that meet up to our place that no one in the family cares to deal with. So after we get it fenced we could use it if needed. 
We have 3 goats for now, gonna get some reg alpine bottle babys in march. Our fav Cookie is also bred for march.
We have a tiro of mutt rabbits that mite be too old to bree, but I hope they are not cuz I love the wild b/w patterns the does are. We are getting more for breeding and meat this spring too. I have 6 horses. We have 7+ dogs. Mite get to get my first bunch of Navajo-Churro sheep soon. And we our building our little {30 x 30} dutch barn style house this year, getting merried in the fall  

I want geese and chickens, Cotton Patch, and Delawares...


We'd like to add hogs, and maybe other things like llamas at some point...

things are just so boring on our little place....NOT!

I'm in rose right off of 412 for now, but our place is just east of salina

So now you see why it says _Rambling_ Cowgirl


----------



## Sheepdog (Jan 17, 2012)

South East OK... not too far from the Texas border. 

We can't really call our place a backyard operation, but it seems like it to me after living in Australia on a cattle station. I have gone from 130,000 acres to a small 300 acres... we do have another ranch which is much bigger than where we live and that is where we run the commercial cattle but I don't like it there at all... it is bottom country, full of brush and a hunters paradise... give me the wide open spaces which is why I love this little piece of paradise where I live. I love to be able to look out to the pastures with a few trees for shade and not feel closed in by the woods and the brush.... I guess being from Australia and from the black soil plains, I am used to wide open spaces. 

On our little ranch we run ..... full blood Dorper sheep, full blood St Croix sheep, fullblood Katahdin sheep, 1 Great Pyrenees (Isadora), 1 Anatolian (Seuss), 3 working border collies (Panda, Skip & Jim), 4 Quarter Horse mares (Lenny, Matilda, Missy & Daisy who is due to foal in March), 1 Paint mare (Pit Pony), 1 Quarter Horse Gelding (MJ), 2 Brussells Griffons (Beardie & Peanut... who is hopefully due to have puppies in February to an American Grand Champion), 1 Norwegian Forest cat with a blue eye and a copper eye called Bowie.. after David Bowie. 

I would like to venture into some Scottish Highland Cattle, maybe show cattle... but I don't know how they would cope in the heat of summer. These cattle have intrigued me since I was a little girl but I have always lived in a hot climate, so never ventured any further than dreaming about them. I would be a nice hobby, just to raise a few nice show animals... I will keep dreaming.:/


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey im from chickasha oklahoma and have 

chickens 25
dogs 3
rabbits 3
show cows 4
cats 3 
ducks3


----------



## RedWolfeFarm (May 9, 2013)

Kinda makes me sad seeing the Okie thread so far back 

I am in Temple,  about 30 minutes south of Lawton give or take.

I had plans on goats an chickens but hubby grounded me after I brought goat number 5 and a preggy number 6 home so no chickies until next year 

but as it stands I have 5 goats and three dogs plus my landlords two dogs that live here and somewhere I  have three cats mousing LOL


----------



## Ebers (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in chouteau oklahoma I have
Chickens
Ducks
Rabbits
& parakeets (they're my wifes) lol


----------



## Melani (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, totally reviving a dead thread! Lol I'm outside of Anadarko Oklahoma on a little acreage that were clearing and turning into our dream self sufficiency mini farm!  We have so far acquired pygmy goats for milk and meat, are currently building the coop for a flock of chickens, are in the market for a small herd of Dexter cattle, and own and raise amazing German shepherds! Life is good!


----------



## ClewisOK (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all, new to BYH but I've kept chickens for a couple years now. Just bought a little acreage in OKC and am starting my research about goats, specifically nigerian dwarf goats. I'm a senior at OSU so this thread title pains me a little.


----------

